# Stowa or Nomos? (Yes, again)



## jferreir (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't decide between the Antea 365 and the Nomos Tangente, and I know countless others have had this dilemma as well (I did search!). I'm wondering if anyone can provide pictures that would allow me to directly compare:
- colour of the dials
- colour of the hands
- thickness of the lugs
- finishing on the movement 

Most of the reviews that I have read indicate that the Nomos has better finishing, and that in the hand, it feels like the more detailed and refined piece. I've also read that the colour of the dials does differ, but that it's difficult to capture this via pictures. Naturally, I don't have either of them to try, so I'm hoping someone can either confirm or deny these observations. Is the difference in quality perceptible? This will be my everyday watch, and I'm very attentive to small details. Also, how does the finishing on the movements compare (A10 vs. Nomos)?

The appeal of the Tangente, for me, is the thinner case, the (supposedly) better finishing, and the more simplistic dial. Whether or not that justifies double the cost is the big question...


----------



## mpalmer (Dec 30, 2011)

If a Nomos is feasible, I would go in that direction if I were you. While Stowa is great value, so is Nomos. Nomos will give you an in-house movement, better finishing, and name cache for WIS. Stowa is great value for money, but if you can afford the Nomos, I'd go for it.


----------



## BombFish (Feb 12, 2014)

soooo ... it's like Nomos and Stowa are both equally hot women, except Nomos knows how to cook.

I know who I'll marry! :-!


----------



## Fantasio (Apr 5, 2009)

Well now that's a change to usual car analogies. :-d



BombFish said:


> it's like Nomos and Stowa are both equally hot women, except Nomos knows how to cook.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

Always difficult to compare the finish of an automatic movement (which in this case comes with the standard finish) and a hw movement which comes with specific Glashütte features like the 3/4 plate, Glashütter Streifenschliff. I'd go for the Nomos just because of the Glashütte movement features.














































There are some pretty good reports on visits to NOMOS to see what a Nomos watch is about.


----------



## flappylove (Mar 25, 2010)

Problem is around here no one will tell you the Stowa is the better watch because it would upset WIS religion to accept that a non-in-house movement watch can be as good as an in-houser. I have now worn both and the difference in quality and reliability is not discernible, especially not to the degree of difference in cost. If the in-house movement thing matters to you then buy the Nomos, if not then buy the Stowa. The ultimate truth is they are both stunning watches.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

flappylove said:


> Problem is around here no one will tell you the Stowa is the better watch because it would upset WIS religion to accept that a non-in-house movement watch can be as good as an in-houser. I have now worn both and the difference in quality and reliability is not discernible, especially not to the degree of difference in cost. If the in-house movement thing matters to you then buy the Nomos, if not then buy the Stowa. The ultimate truth is they are both stunning watches.


Be that as it may, the vertical range of manufacture at NOMOS is quite different compared to Stowa and justifies the degree of difference in cost. The machinery in operation at Nomos is quite different to Stowa and for customers like us Stowa has the advantage of no intermediate trade. Should Stowa ever decide to change their way of distribution Stowa watches will be as expensive as Nomos products.


----------



## evanr (Feb 24, 2014)

I struggled with this recently as well; however, I was comparing Tangente to Antea KS. You're looking at two slightly different watches. Eventually, I chose the Stowa 365 for a few reasons:
1. Could pair the Antea with a mesh bracelet straight from Stowa. The Nomos dealer in Sydney said it might be possible on the Nomos (with a Staib?), but he was worried about wear on the inside of the lugs.
2. I thought the full set of numbers was a better balance on the 365 vs the KS.
3. Cost.

I do like the in-house movement, sub-seconds and even numbers only, but am not a fan of leather straps. For the sub-seconds I think having only even numbers balances it out better. I wish the 365 had a 6 instead of the date though! To be fair, I will probably own both eventually...

Sorry I cannot help you with photos, as I do not own either yet (coming mid-April)!


----------



## flappylove (Mar 25, 2010)

stuffler said:


> Be that as it may, the vertical range of manufacture at NOMOS is quite different compared to Stowa and justifies the degree of difference in cost. The machinery in operation at Nomos is quite different to Stowa and for customers like us Stowa has the advantage of no intermediate trade. Should Stowa ever decide to change their way of distribution Stowa watches will be as expensive as Nomos products.


I don't doubt that the price of a Nomos is justified, but it is only a very specific type of watch enthusiast for whom this matters.


----------



## Justintime308 (Jan 7, 2014)

Nomos is the better watch, you do get what you pay for. But as someone of limited means, I would get the Stowa as the difference in cost to me is simply too big.


----------



## eliz (Apr 5, 2012)

flappylove said:


> Problem is around here no one will tell you the Stowa is the better watch because it would upset WIS religion to accept that a non-in-house movement watch can be as good as an in-houser. I have now worn both and the difference in quality and reliability is not discernible, especially not to the degree of difference in cost. If the in-house movement thing matters to you then buy the Nomos, if not then buy the Stowa. The ultimate truth is they are both stunning watches.


I own watches from both brands and I can attest that in terms of case, dial and hands quality wise, the difference is really discernible. 
In fact, I dare say Stowa's finishing is punching way above it's weight. (I'm comparing the finishing to higher priced mid-range watches from NOMOS, Sinn, TAG, Longines, IWC, Omega etc.)

BUT having said that, the difference you pay for a NOMOS is more than worth it, with the amount of decoration being placed in that gorgeous movement. 
Being built from scratch within NOMOS' premises. Glashutte watch-making at it's most affordable and finest.

Bottom line, if I were you, I'd get the NOMOS. (Though getting a Stowa is no compromise in quality at all!)


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

I would vote Stowa 365 over the Tangente, but recently I took more notice of the Nomos Orion and I think it is beautiful, so I would go for that instead


----------



## mcdooley (Nov 22, 2013)

The watch snob gives an interesting review of Stowa:

Watch Snob: Ceramic Watches - AskMen

He also praises Nomos as good alternative to Swiss Brands in a separate article.

That being said, it's all personal preference, but it might come down to what you think is the more important feature of a watch and what you are willing to pay for for that feature. Nomos costs more, but that cost appears to be in line with the development of the watches they sell (movement, etc.) No real right answer, just a matter of how you rate cost to make/develop the watch vs. the cost of acquisition of that watch. For me, Nomos represents a better value, even at a higher price point. 99% of people out there would never know or care about the difference, so go with your own gut feeling. But for me, I wanted to support a company that is trying to design movements and manufactures them onsite instead of buying ETA movements. That was a deciding factor that led me to buy my Nomos Orion.


----------



## Noah1 (Aug 24, 2013)

The Stowa is a great watch and very well respected but the Nomos just has something special about it; on top of the in-house movement the finish and feel of the watch is immaculate (In my opinion its as good as it gets at this price range).


----------



## Machine Head (Jun 20, 2012)

eliz said:


> I own watches from both brands and I can attest that in terms of case, dial and hands quality wise, the difference is really discernible.
> In fact, I dare say Stowa's finishing is punching way above it's weight. (I'm comparing the finishing to higher priced mid-range watches from NOMOS, Sinn, TAG, Longines, IWC, Omega etc.)
> 
> BUT having said that, the difference you pay for a NOMOS is more than worth it, with the amount of decoration being placed in that gorgeous movement.
> ...


I agree with eliz

I have both watches but not the specific ones you are considering. Both of mine are Bauhaus style- Stowa is slightly chunkier. Both have great finishes- you cannot go wrong. This is a win win choice! Good luck


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Machine Head said:


> I agree with eliz
> 
> I have both watches but not the specific ones you are considering. Both of mine are Bauhaus style- Stowa is slightly chunkier. Both have great finishes- you cannot go wrong. This is a win win choice! Good luck


I also have both brands and also agree. I think I've said before in comparing my Stowa Marine (brushed case/silver dial) with my Nomos Club dunkel that the Stowa case is a bit nicer, if less unique than the Nomos; the Stowa hands are maybe a bit nicer, the dials are equal, the Nomos stock strap is superior and the Nomos movement is superior. (I now have a Nomos shell cordovan strap on my Stowa, so that erases the Nomos strap advantage for me.) For me the Stowa is worth every penny paid as is the Nomos. Very happy with both, which I know is no help to you at all. The good news is that you won't make an unwise choice between the two.

Now, between the Stowa 365 and the Nomos Tangente I more strongly favor the Tangente. It is maybe THE iconic watch in the Nomos range. The shape and font of the Nomos numerals look far better to me than the taller, skinnier numerals on the Stowa 365. (Others prefer the opposite, of course. It's all personal taste).

And because we need pics in this thread:


----------



## Rannug (Jan 31, 2013)

Between the Tangente and the Antea line i would go for the Antea. If i would buy a Nomos, it would be the Orion.


----------



## Cabamaru (Mar 13, 2007)

Cabamaru said:


> I would vote Stowa 365 over the Tangente, but recently I took more notice of the Nomos Orion and I think it is beautiful, so I would go for that instead





Rannug said:


> Between the Tangente and the Antea line i would go for the Antea. If i would buy a Nomos, it would be the Orion.


Good choice


----------



## opinian (Aug 29, 2013)

Hah, nothing like a curveball when making watch decisions... I second the Orion, it's such a timeless design and I think the fact that it is the most popular watch amongst Nomos employees says something too.









Here're some reviews by the way:

Hodinkee: A Week On The Wrist: The Nomos Orion
ABTW: Nomos Orion 38 Watch Review | aBlogtoWatch


----------



## Kacee (Feb 2, 2012)

The only watch I like in the Nomos current lineup is the Tangente, although I'm interested in one of the Tetra colorful collection, too.

I have both the Antea KS and the Tangente, they are almost identical but the smallest differences between them make me like the Tangente more, nicer dial font, even numbers indices only, nicer hands, nicer lugs... yes they are very very small details that won't jump out and scream at a glance but they do make my choice clear.

I bought the Tangente first, then the Antea KS. The Antea KS is that fine a watch (to me), even though there is a better choice I have to have it.

Buy any of them you will not regret it, but the Nomos Tangente have an edge over the Stowa Antea KS. None of the other Antea should be mentioned, the date window or the lack of a small second at 6 position ruins the design, or maybe the Nomos Tangente has the perfect design and I like the Antea KS just because it is close enough?

PS: I love Stowa, I have the Antea KS, the Flieger, the Marine A10 is on the way and the Chronograph 1938 is next.


----------



## flyingpicasso (Jun 28, 2010)

Kacee said:


> The only watch I like in the Nomos current lineup is the Tangente, although I'm interested in one of the Tetra colorful collection, too.
> 
> I have both the Antea KS and the Tangente, they are almost identical but the smallest differences between them make me like the Tangente more, nicer dial font, even numbers indices only, nicer hands, nicer lugs... yes they are very very small details that won't jump out and scream at a glance but they do make my choice clear.
> 
> ...


These kinds of first hand opinions are really helpful. It would be great if you could post a few side-by-side or comparison pics of the KS and Tangente!


----------



## jferreir (Oct 15, 2012)

Thank you all for the helpful replies. After much consideration, I've decided that the Nomos Tangente is the better option. I was swayed by the thinner and lighter case, the dial layout, and the in-house movement. I also appreciate the higher quality strap, but this is only a peripheral concern. Functional considerations are what ultimately pointed me in this direction. I will be wearing this watch daily, so I need something that is comfortable to wear, accurate/robust, and elegantly understated. Although both watches accomplish this, the Tangente seems to better the Antea on all counts, however slight the difference. Moreover, I'm not a collector, and so being perfectly satisfied with my daily watch trumps other considerations, such as perceived value or historical significance/pedigree. Much like eyeglasses, if I'm wearing this daily for 10+ years, then I don't want to gloss over the details to save a few dollars. Over the years, I _will_ notice those small details.

Thinking through this dilemma has really helped me clarify my criteria for good design and useful features, and so I have decided to save up a bit more and purchase the Nomos Tangente Gangreserve, which is the perfect watch in my mind. I love it's understated beauty, immense practicality, and quirky power reserve complication. Everything about the design has a functional purpose, and it just works on so many levels. I really feel confident that this is the correct choice, so hopefully I won't have to wait much longer. And in exchange for the helpful replies, I offer you these pictures (lifted from elsewhere):


----------



## Kacee (Feb 2, 2012)

flyingpicasso said:


> These kinds of first hand opinions are really helpful. It would be great if you could post a few side-by-side or comparison pics of the KS and Tangente!


I'll try to have a comparison post up this weekend, I'm glad you found my post useful. Thank you very much.

@jferreir: You are right on getting the perfect watch (for you) if you are not into collecting, $1000 isn't worth much if you are spending on something that you would love to look at for 10-20 years or even more.


----------

